# Homedepote T5 Fixture & lights Bulbs



## Flyinghigh (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone how it Growing.?  Growing Good Here None ending supply of MMJ for now..

Just wanted to know about Homedepot T5 light bulbs & Fixture. Are they worth the value as those in Grow shops.?

Here the Fixture & Light bulb I was thinking about ordering.

hxxp://www.homedepot.com/p/ViaVolt-4-ft-4-Bulb-T5-High-Output-Copper-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Fixture-V44/203012866


hxxp://www.homedepot.com/p/ViaVolt-4-ft-T5-865-High-Output-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Replacement-Bulb-6500K-VT54B/203124383


Thanks 
Flyinghigh


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2014)

It seems to be alright. Remember to get the correct K temp bulbs for it....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 30, 2014)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> It seems to be alright. Remember to get the correct K temp bulbs for it....





I think I did and all will be here next week. 

I like ur avatar while on my phone, look like a azz with dong.. lol
Thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks good to me. Looks kinda like mine,,except mine is an 4ft,,,8 bulb System,,,40,000 lums


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 1, 2014)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Looks good to me. Looks kinda like mine,,except mine is an 4ft,,,8 bulb System,,,40,000 lums



Thanks weed hopper this will make a 8 bulb veggie systems  and the one I have is way better then 400 watt mh that gets Hot when in use. 

I want to know if the flowering t5 bulbs r good to flowering.? 
Trying to cut out my 1000 watt. System.!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2014)

You are not going to get nearly the yield from T5s that you get from your 1000W HPS.  In addition, it is going to take about 1600W of T5 light to equal the lumens from a 1000W HPS and they will have far less penetrating power than the HPS.  Why are you wanting to get away from the HPS?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2014)

Like THG said. HPS will give you a much better Lum per Watt ratio then T5s. I have flowered with T5s with 2700K bulbs,,got some decent Bud,,but would have done much better with HPS. I just didnt have an HPS system at the time.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 1, 2014)

To get away from the heat from the 1000 watt hps as summer comes.. 
But that ok I'll keep the 1000 watt burning 12/12...   
Just get get me another t5 for veggie & cloning I am set.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2014)

Right on. Will be watching.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2014)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> To get away from the heat from the 1000 watt hps as summer comes..
> But that ok I'll keep the 1000 watt burning 12/12...
> Just get get me another t5 for veggie & cloning I am set.



That is probably the better decision.  If you want less heat, I would go to a smaller HPS rather than using T5s for flowering.  Those T5s can get warm when you get a chunk of them together, too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 2, 2014)

The T5s that you can buy locally at the home improvement stores typically are not the High Output T5s as they are half the wattage. If you buy a T5 fixture, you're better off and more cost efficient to buy the "Grow Light Fixtures" from the online hydro stores. You will get twice the light output in the same space. With the standard T5s, you would need twice as many, which would cause you to have more heat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2014)

Hush those are the HOT5s hes talking about,,I just dont know the quality.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 3, 2014)

That why I am asking, if they was worth the value of a price and worth buying..
I bought a t5 from a thift store and bought some veggie t5 bulbs from a hydro shop and it works great, working on my 2 veggie grow with these lights.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2014)

As long as the bulbs are the right spectrum.

I have four 8 bank t5s from the depot and they have all worked great.

but the switches on the higher end fixtures are handy like on my smaller 4 bank.

I dont see it being worth the extra money tho, the cheaper fixtures are fine!


----------



## DrFever (Feb 3, 2014)

NO there not worth it  if you want some  good  ones look at sunblaster    would guarantee     3 of them  4 foot sunblaster Ho's   @ 24 watts a piece    72 watts total  would kill the home depot 200+ watt set up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2014)

The specs on the HD T5 high output are the same as T5s from hydro places--54W with a 5000 lumen output.  I don't believe that the Sunblaster (or any other name brand) is going to give you any better light, lumen per lumen and watt per watt.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2014)

Whats wrong w the cheaper fixtures? 


Ime vegging does not need anything special as far as reflectors go. One 4 foot 8 bank t5 is plenty for alot of clones...

something in particular?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe its just my area but all the fixtures at the HD or Lowes is fewer bulbs, and all lower wattage. All of the 4' bulbs and fixtures I've seen were 32w as opposed to 54w and put out far less lumens. For initial cloning it should be fine but for vegging, I want strong lighting.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 9, 2014)

As long it is t5 54 watt pre bulb and spectrum is for veggi I think it will be good.
Like I said I picked up a t5 54 watt fixture at thrift store and got veggie bulb from a hydro shop and all is fine..

If I get 2- 600 watt switchable system how big can the room be for them.??


----------



## DrFever (Feb 9, 2014)

I used them Depot  fixtures  when i was cloneing   placed  trays under them  as well had trays under the sunblasters   after   2 weeks  the clones under sun blasters  were rooted the  Home Depot ones were week behind  so my conclusion is yes they will work  but  not as effcient   growth rates  even tho  there  the same spectrum and wattage  may not be true???
  Ballest issues  possibly....   really would like  to see   watt meter    comparison  maybe that 54 watt Home depot  is  45 watts or even less  who knows right ?????  but  even in veg  Home depot fixtures weren't  comparable to sun blasters.

That's my story and i am sticking with it lol   to me   Growth  rates is important   for efficiency  period

Could it be the homedepot  fixtures are massed produced  and made in China    not sure if sunblaster is i would assume made In USA


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2014)

I would be willing to bet that the home depot fixtures are made cheaper and lose some off that wattage to heat rather than having it all go to light production. However there are T5 lights, T5HO lights, and T5VHO lights. I wonder if the standard T5 lights are sometimes getting sold at HD/Lowes/etc. as T5HO lights. I haven't seen them here in North Carolina except in the "Grow stores".


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 14, 2014)

Well I been looking at HTG Supplies and there a good deal there. 
But to buy nutes I think amazon got a better deal in bottles.


----------

